# buying equipment



## Thayna (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anybody bought jumps or tunnels off of ebay? Am going to pick up some jumps and a tunnel and just checking out options and wondering if anybody has any experience with the sellers on ebay as opposed to regular companies?
trudy Hayna


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Can you link to the equipment you're interested in?

My personal experience with jumps is in making them myself. Using normal PVC from Lowes works fine and is cheap (and is not difficult). That said, my DIY jumps did not last long in the UV. They got brittle and warped. Now, my "nice" jumps are the same thing, but I use furniture grade PVC from CleanRun.com. It's a little bit more expensive, but the UV stabilized PVC should last much longer.

For tunnels, I did buy a cheaper one from tinkertots.com and I *HATE* it. It uses something close to a 10" pitch (maybe 12"- I haven't actually measured it) and very light material. So if your dog runs in at speed, the material gives on them a lot. This has slowed my dog down in tunnels considerably. My advice is to save up an extra $100 and buy a nice tunnel from NTI Global. They are starting a big spring sale April 26 – May 26, 201.

Agility Set: 15% OFF 
Black Rings Only 
Sizes: 15'4, 15'6, 20'4, 20'6
2 Sets of Bags

Set Colors Available for purchase: 
Yellow Set (Yellow Tunnel, 2 sets of bags, one to cover each end)
Purple Set (PurpleTunnel, 2 sets of bags, one to cover each end)
*Colors can't be combined, Yellow Set receives all yellow items, etc. 

Standard Tunnels: 10% OFF / All Colors/ Black Rings/ White Rings Add $5.00

Tuff Tunnels: 7% OFF / All Colors/ Black Rings/ White Rings Add $5.00

Tunnel Tamer Bags: Select Colors (10% OFF) - Yellow, Blue, Purple, Hot Pink, Red, Teal // All other color bags (5%OFF)

Chutes & Carriers: (10% OFF) All colors, sizes, and options


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=a.406699619075.180443.70051554075&type=1


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Tunnels are very important to have nice...for the reasons that wildo mentioned.

Cheap, flimsy ones, that are the type that babies usually play with are absolutely useless in my opinion. If the dog doesn't rip it within 5 runs you could consider yourself lucky.

Jumps, PVC per jump is less than $20. I'm guessing that eBay might have some people on there that are just pre cutting the PVC for you and giving you instructions on how to assemble it. If that's all...might be worth your money to order if they're not charging too much for that service. You can also pretty much find instructions on making jumps online where people spell out exactly the lengths of PVC you need and you can go to the store, buy the 12' PVC and get them to cut it for you into the lengths you need.

If you have just 1 dog...or just 1 breed of dog...you won't be changing the height that often on the jump so you could just make them stationary. If you do want to change the height, the bar holders can be found in many places and just screw right into PVC. They are usually around $10 a set.


----------



## Thayna (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info I'll check out NTI and will compare with ebay. The jumps seemed so cheap compared to what I had seen online. I've made some things from pvc in the past but sometimes more cost effective for me to pay someone to do it and I spend time working The tunnel I know has to be sturdy Freeda can get ripping when she's confident what she's doing 
Trudy


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I just bought two 20' (4" pitch) standard tunnels and 6 sets of tunnel bags from NTI. Yes- it's really expensive, but they are great quality. All the tunnels that my training facility uses are standard NTI tunnels, and they host trials practically every weekend. In my opinion, it's not the tunnels that are all that expensive, but the tunnel bags!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Affordable agility and amazon are other places to look. I just bought everything and the last thing to come in was suppose to be the tunnel, but they made a mistake and sent a chute. I already have a chute, but the one they made a mistake with is really nice, so I might just keep both chutes and order a different tunnel


----------

